# A/V options, limited space, specific need



## mike3770 (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, so 3 years ago I purchased my Yamaha RX-V2065 which I assumed would be able to output the HDMI In signal to multiple zones - HA silly me!!!:crying: I've been living with it (though not happy about it) until now. So my current components are:

Yamaha RX-V2065 (ho-hum buyers remorse):scratch:
Home Built PC with Blueray Reader/Writer
Kyocera Turntable (an absolute classic that still sounds awesome, circa 1990)
Directv DVR
Adcom 6 speaker selector
Atlantic Technology speakers (LOVE THEM though the receiver doesn't do them justice I know)
Other miscellaneous zone speakers outside that I can't play loud enough to remember who makes them

What I want::help:
A new A/V receiver or Separates that can:
1. Take the HDMI inputs and output any component to at least two zones. 
2. Phono input (these seem to be a dying breed.:rolleyesno: I'm OK with a separate phono pre-amp if needed, just not as clean and man I've already got lot of wires.
3. At least one HDMI output (2 would be nice but 1 will work)
4. Apple Air Play seems to be a really cool option, so that's a must.

Last comment. I know I can break the bank, not my intent. Would prefer to stay at or around $1000 if possible. Looking forward to anyone's advice as I'm tired of Google Searching.:coocoo:

Thank you!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the Denon AVR-X4000 meets your needs.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Denon 3313

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...working-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-4K-Ready/1.html

Zone 2 HDMI output independent to zone 1 and has Airplay and a phono input


----------

